# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] THud making D3 Crash

## Nerol22

Hey everyone as the title says tHud is making my game crash. I play on HC so when I do I die and it’s really a pain. Does anyone know how to make it not crash? Some more information is that when big aoe spells come through D3 screen goes white then I get the blue mouse wheel on the screen then it says D3 not responding. This does not happen unless I run THud. If there is a way I can maybe even delete all plugins and just have health globes, elites and if I proc that might work as it might help these issues. Not sure. Thanks in advance for any comments!

----------


## Nerol22

Upon further investigation it’s tHud in combination with high density mobs and aoe that drops me down to about 5 FPS. Sometimes lower but when it goes lower my game crashes.

----------

